

YouTube adds Video Editor - niyazpk
http://www.youtube.com/testtube

======
m4wk3r
about time... google really does a poor job of releasing enhancements for
their product lines.

their strategy seems to be to release a bare-bones "me too" version of
whatever it is that's hot at the time.. absolute minimal functionality.. just
enough to meet the most basic use case requirements and to keep people from
making that leap to memorizing a new url string and typing it in when they
need something beyond google's half-assed version.

eventually they get around to updating the interface or adding on a small set
of new features and bam, it's front page news. "oh that google.. at it again,
eh?". stock price doubles.

for all the resources at their disposal it's astonishing how little that
company does.

i have to hand it to them though... it works. people are too lazy to remember
new urls and if there's a google version that's a click away -- that's what
they're going to use. and google knows it. their competitors are even more
clueless, so i can't say that i blame them entirely.. it's not that hard to be
#1 when #2,3 and 4 amount to your half-retarded cousins with drool dribbling
down their chins at the family reunions.

